# Inapropriate Halloween Costumes



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 1, 2013)

Tis the season...

http://happyplace.someecards.com/11102/the-most-inappropriate-halloween-costumes-of-all-time


----------



## csb (Oct 1, 2013)

Whoa! Never thought to go as the attacks of September 11, 2001...


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 1, 2013)

csb said:


> Whoa! Never thought to go as the attacks of September 11, 2001...


My son said he saw a 20-something comedian whose whole routine is jokes about 9-11. He said some folks were mortified, but the majority all thought it was pretty funny. He actually saw this kid three weeks ago on 9/11/13.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hmm. I don't think I would ever be OK with listening to jokes about 9/11. Let alone a 9/11 themed costume.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 1, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Hmm. I don't think I would ever be OK with listening to jokes about 9/11.




Nope.



> Let alone a 9/11 themed costume.




Nope.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 1, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm. I don't think I would ever be OK with listening to jokes about 9/11.
> ...


QFT


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 1, 2013)

in appropraite for one environment may not be as inappropriate for another...CSB's avatar costume would be wrong for work or at a kids party but at home for the SO is just fine.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2013)

I would like to see someone wear that costume in NYC (&amp; mainly a video of it)


----------



## csb (Oct 1, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> in appropraite for one environment may not be as inappropriate for another...CSB's avatar costume would be wrong for work or at a kids party but at home for the SO is just fine.




Well, looks like I need a new safety vest.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't wear a vest. The cones offer enough protection.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 2, 2013)

the people who hosted our neighborhoods anual till 5 am halloween party got divorced and (we moved) but I am gonna miss having a kick ass halloween party to go to...


----------



## csb (Oct 2, 2013)

http://www.keepboulderweird.org/

Halloween night Boulder has a naked pumpkin run. WARNING: that link includes a small picture of the run.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 2, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Hmm. I don't think I would ever be OK with listening to jokes about 9/11. Let alone a 9/11 themed costume.


Yeah. I spent 9/11 wondering if my father was alive. He was in the NJ office and was fine, but it was a rough time for a bit.
True story: my maternal grandfather worked for the PANYNJ and helped build some of the antennas on top of them.

I'll punt on the costume.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 3, 2013)

MiniBuff 1 wants me to be a horse or clown for Halloween. She is going as a cowgirl. I'm thinking I'll just get one of those horse head masks and call it good.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 4, 2013)

^Those things are creepy.

&lt;--Wants one.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 4, 2013)

Hijinks with the Mrs. will ensue. I think I'll either get it at work or have it delivered to my office.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 4, 2013)

FLBuff PE said:


> Hijinks with the Mrs. will ensue. I think I'll either get it at work or have it delivered to my office.




She'll be getting hoss style, will she?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 4, 2013)

More likely she'll wake up with a horse head in the bed next to her.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 4, 2013)

FLBuff PE said:


> More likely she'll wake up with a horse head in the bed next to her.


it'll be a welcome change from the horse's a$$ she's used to.

Hey, you lobbed one up there, all I did was swing.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 4, 2013)

Either case, be sure to get video...


----------



## Dleg (Oct 7, 2013)

Speaking of 9/11, for Halloween 2001, a friend and I set a special trail run, costumed in hazmat suits and respirators, throwing flour from red marked "biohazard" bags. We hadn't even left the parking lot before a cop pulled up, hit the siren, and asked us what we were doing with the white powder...

We got out of our costumes real quick.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 8, 2013)

Dleg, I love you! You are one irreverent SOB (no personal offense to your ma meant, just an expression).


----------



## Dleg (Oct 8, 2013)

No offense taken. I am proud of that one. There are pictures somewhere...


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 8, 2013)

^If it's anything like back here, they'd be posted on the police office's webpage... A nice shot from the chest up.


----------



## csb (Oct 17, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=clo_halloween_feat_morph?rh=i:apparel,n:1036592,n:%211036682,n:2227030011,n:258061011,p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Morphsuits&amp;bbn=258061011&amp;rw_html_to_wsrp=1&amp;pf_rd_p=1632721522&amp;pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-4&amp;pf_rd_t=101&amp;pf_rd_i=258061011&amp;pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&amp;pf_rd_r=1SX4W3G8Q8DKXA77TGWJ

It's a whole Amazon shop set up for morphsuits. I had no idea there were so many options!


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2013)

^^^ LOL. All I can think of is George Castanza streaking in the flesh-colored body suit on Seinfeld.


----------



## csb (Oct 17, 2013)

So very tempted to get the muscle one and wear it to work.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 24, 2013)

> *University of Colorado Boulder tells students to avoid costumes including cowboys, indians, white trash or anything potentially deemed offensive*




http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/10401584/Offensive-Halloween-costumes-banned-by-US-university.html


----------



## envirotex (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm considering showing a movie on my garage door...current consensus is leaning towards Young Dr. Frankenstein...I can't remember if there's anything in there that would offend those who show up after 7:30ish...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 24, 2013)

^ I'd go with House of 1000 Corpses instead. :thumbs:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 30, 2013)

^I Spit on your Grave.  Good wholesome family movie!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 30, 2013)

so in boulder you can basically every day dress up as a stoned loser that cant get a job but you cant dress up and play cowboys and indians?

facepalm...


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 5, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^I Spit on your Grave. Good wholesome family movie!






^^ Saw that at a buddies house when we were in 6th grade. We have both been warped since.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 5, 2013)

http://shine.yahoo.com/healthy-living/woman-s-boston-marathon-bombing-costume--what-it-says-about-everyone-205502002.html

So she thought that a Boston Marathon Bombing Victim was the best idea for a costume?

Gotta give her credit for having brass balls.


----------



## csb (Nov 5, 2013)

She received death threats and her parents did as well.

1. She was dumb to dress like this.

2. She was dumb to post her DRIVERS LICENSE online.

3. Telling someone you're going to kill them because they disrespected the dead is also kinda dumb.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 5, 2013)

...and she lost her job. People go for the shock factor and costumes are often tied to the headline news. Definitely in poor taste but the i truly believe the girl did not intend to disrespect anyone.

They pulled a big Chevy ad during the world series that was based on their slogan "Silverado Strong" becasue Boston people now claim the phrase "________ Strong" as their own and remembrance of the Marathon bombing.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-big-league-stew/chevy-pulls-tacky-silverado-strong-tv-commercial-had-004532642--mlb.html

People need to stop being "outraged and offended" by everything little thing. Be outraged as the a$$hats that do this stuff (shooters/bombers/etc.) For people that do stupid stuff, just let them know it was stupid and move on. Stop with the violence and death threats.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 5, 2013)

Ha ha Ha it's funny when the attention whore me me generation conflict with its own you can't offend me generation!

-1. America


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 5, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> People need to stop being "outraged and offended" by everything little thing.




_*QFT!!!!*_


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't have a problem with somebody being outraged or offended. What bothers me is the concept that since I'm offended, I'm also somehow a victim that must be compensated for my emotional angst.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 5, 2013)

yet another reason not to wear a halloween costume to work


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 5, 2013)

I thought the Boston Marathon getup was pretty funny, but I wouldn't have advised anyone to wear it.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 5, 2013)

if there was a line I am pretty sure she crossed it...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## DVINNY (Nov 14, 2013)

That article also mentioned the two dudes in Florida who dressed up as Trayvon Martin and George Zimmerman.

I find that to be very amusing. I'm I just sick and twisted too? 

I figure if the media made such a circus out of it, then what the heck....


----------

